# How many dogs do you have?



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have 3 dogs and a cat, and my mom tells me I have too many animals. Please reassure me that 3 dogs is NOT too many!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i've had as many as 18 cats and ten dogs....

then down to six dogs no cats.

now two dogs no cats.

you don't have too many. 

i figure, as long as you can afford to feed them and care for them, then you can have as many as you want.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I also have three. There are member here who have more LOL. 

I must admit though, I do not think I will have three again. I think 2 would be ideal for me.

This is the only decent pic I have of all three at one time. World's most difficult shot. About 0.0089 seconds after I snapped this they took off in three different directions LOL. 











So no, 3 is not too many!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

If they are fed, walked, trained, and taken to the vet when they need it - you don't have too many!

I have two, and a foster. The older I get, the fewer dogs I can manage and they are shrinking in size. I need more naps than I used to.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I have 5 dogs, 2 cats and a horse....oh and a husband!!LOL

I wouldn't have my numbers and other way, other then maybe a few others!:wink:


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I have 5 dogs, 2 cats and a horse....oh and a husband!!LOL
> 
> I wouldn't have my numbers and other way, other then maybe a few others!:wink:


So... how's training the husband? Have you taken him to obedience classes yet? LOL! 

I only have one pup. I love her to death but I think only one of her is _enough_! :tongue:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I have 2 dogs, 4 rats, and 3 tree frogs. Then there's the husband. 

Personally, I feel that I need another dog or three...


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have 2 small dogs and 2 cats. For years I only had 1 dog and 1 cat then it climbed to 3 dogs. I think 2 works best for me.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have 3 dogs and 2 cats.. and fully intend on getting more dogs in the future


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

I have 3 dogs.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Four dogs, two cats, two ferrets and two horses.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

7 dogs, 2 cats here. 
All the dogs are as trained as I care for them to be, get proper socialization, exercise, mental stimulation, are vetted when necessary, and fed the best of the best. 
I think the "too many" number is very unique to individual situations. I can't personally fathom a pack of 7 without staying at home full time or working the job i do.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a trio of boys! :smile: and 2 female rats.

More canines coming soon...eventually...someday.

~~~


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

3 dogs, 2 ferrets, 1 cat, 1 iguana, 1 ball python. Feeder mice colony. It's manageable, I've had up to 7 ferrets at once and that was a lot of work and expense.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

4 dogs 2 horses here. 4 is to many for me but I want more, does this make sense?


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

If three is too many then looks like i have too many too. I have three dogsvand a rat.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I have 10 dogs and 2 cats and it's just enough. I wouldn't want more of my own but I foster and board dogs all the time so I frequently have more here. It's just nice to know they aren't staying...:tongue1:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

We currently have 4 dogs with #5 coming in June. We also do boarding so I have had as many as 8 in our home. I am not to sure what my limit is, my husband would say twoisplenty


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

dooneygirl09 said:


> I have 3 dogs and a cat, and my mom tells me I have too many animals. Please reassure me that 3 dogs is NOT too many!


i've always had 1 dog at a time and have been of the mindset that you should love and put as much effort into one dog as you can....having said that
when my last dog died i got a new dog in a week an felt like that made me a bad person lol.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i've always had 1 dog at a time and have been of the mindset that you should love and put as much effort into one dog as you can....having said that
> when my last dog died i got a new dog in a week an felt like that made me a bad person lol.


While that may be true, when I am gone, my dogs are not home alone. They have each other and while Dude might ignore Buck on most occasions, they still have that companionship rather than being completely alone.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I think it is very positive to have more than one dog. Each dog is different. I'd be crazy if I just had Mikey. He doesn't like water, or cuddling. Sprocket LOVES cuddling, Gunner loves water  They balance out.


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

I think that the right number of pets is based on an individual's life. I had 4 rottweilers and an australian shepherd all at once in the past. It worked really well for me at the time and all of us thrived. My dogs lived long, busy, happy lives. I now have 2 young rottweilers and 1 14 year old Aussie. At this point in my life I could not imagine having any more. I take the dogs to work with me every day, the young ones participate or are training in conformation, agility and obedience. I couldn't afford at this time in my life to put another puppy in another class nor do I have room at work. I am confident that should a medical issue arises in one of my dogs, the others would not suffer while money was put into another. So while 3 dogs is max for me it could just be the beginning for others.


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

I have two dogs right now and hoping to get that elusive third. If it were up to me, I would have many, many more. Right now I mentally own six LOL.

When I am in a better financial situation I will defnitely have more, Ive put a lot of thought into keeping multiple dogs. For now Ive got an older working dog, and a lap dog, so Im focusing on getting a new working prospect.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We have six dogs. 










The way I see it...is if you can care for each individual animal you own like it was your ONLY pet, giving it the care, love and attention that it deserves...it doesn't matter the number. Once you get to the point of not having enough time for each one, money for each animal's medical bills/foods/supplies, space for them to be happy, etc...then you have too many.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I only have sweet Yogi as of now but if up to me will have one more...possibly two...added to the family by end of year. 

We shall see....


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Two dogs, two cats and that's enough for me. Tanis was fine being the only dog with two cats but always seemed to be "missing" something. When I brought in little Tiffa he went from being content, to being happy to have someone to play with. My daughter moved away for a few months and took her cat with her. My cat celebrated at first at being rid of the other cat, but then clearly got lonely. Now that they are back he loves having another cat to chase. 

As far as what I can handle by myself without help, this is it for me. We have a good balance and I can afford their vet bills and food plus individual attention. Any more than this and I'd be overwhelmed.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

1 dog, 2 cats. 

While I'd love another dog.. Harleigh *just* turned 3 y/o and there is still SO much that I want to accomplish with her. Though that isn't the main reason it will be 2-4 years until I add my Vizsla pup :tongue:


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Between my roommate and I, we have 7 dogs and I'm fostering to adopt an 8th if he fits in the pack. I was content with 8 until Riddick died unexpectantly and now the house feels empty even with Rebel the foster.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have 4 dogs and 7 fish, I don't name the fish lol, but I get upset when they fight each other lol I love each and everyone of my babies. They love me no matter what ! All I have to do is love them....and they give me inner peace..


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

One dog. One very large dog. Mateo is an "only child", and will stay that way. The main issue for me is finances and real estate.

My dream is to have more land, more money... more dogs! 

I always had this idea that I would like to have at least a pair (male/female) of the same breed...


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Right now I have 3 dogs (a lab, a mountain cur and a BC) and a cat. Right now that is my limit, as I need to be able to find a place in my price range that allows me to have all of them. Once I am able to have more, I plan on adding one, possibly two more (not sure on breeds yet, maybe another lab, or larger BC or maybe a german rott) My mom thinks I'm crazy for having 3 good sized high energy dogs, but they all are given the best everything I can afford. They are well trained and adapt very well. I'll never own less then three dogs ever again. I've found that raising a dog in a pack situation results in a much better pup, at least for me.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Two dogs, one foster dog, and one cat.

Lily I got on purpose and would have been just fine sticking with only her and the Missy cat. Hell I sometimes think about how nice it would be to go back to that. But Scout needed help and we've got a mutually beneficial relationship. I have totally diferent bonds with each of the girls and both are very strong.

Didn't mean to get a foster either. I don't even like small dogs, but here the Spaz monster is anyhow. I've had like five different prospective homes fall through. Pursuing another now that hopefully pans out. I like him, but he needs his own family. I will say he's a devoted, goofy, drivey, and smart little bastard.

Honestly if *knock on wood bigtime* something happened and I suddenly had no dogs. I would probably stay dogless for a while and just keep to my spoiled kitty. Primarily for financial reasons. Besides if I still wanted to train I could borrow my friend's mom's little Rhodie thats rotting away having nothing done with him.

I can easily handle up to four dogs, but I'd like to stick to one at a time after the girls pass because I'd like to do some serious training and the kind of dog I like thrives on being the center of attention.

As far as the multiple dogs can be buddies thing.... while my dogs all are good and social, they would all MUCH rather have me all to themselves. My cat is also this selfish. :lol:


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have 3 dogs and today I must say, they are driving me nuts! Do you ever have days like that? It only really happens when we are all couped up in the house. I dont have much of a yard, and the yard I do have I have to share with my next door neighbors 10 screaming kids. So needless to say we dont go out in our yard much. Most the time we go to my mamaws to get our exercise. She lives in a secluded part of the country so we can hang out there. It rained today so we stayed in and slept all day lol!

I think I could handle more dogs as long as they weren't huge dogs! Or puppies lol. I love puppies, but they require so much patients. But hey, you have to just either get more of it, or get more of it. Ya know what I mean?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

who's the newf's owners/


NewYorkDogue said:


> One dog. One very large dog. Mateo is an "only child", and will stay that way. The main issue for me is finances and real estate.
> 
> My dream is to have more land, more money... more dogs!
> 
> I always had this idea that I would like to have at least a pair (male/female) of the same breed...


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

Me too! I want a male great Dane, a chow, more Pekingese, a rottie, a French mastiff, I could go on and on lol! But I do want a pair of pekes


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> who's the newf's owners/


The Newf is one of Mateo's best buddies. His owner is also a friend of mine.


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

Currently I have 3 dogs, 2 cats, 1 bird, several fish, and 1 horse. 

I'm currently in the works of adding another dog by mid next year if thing work out in my favor. But that's a ways away so we'll see if that will happen or not.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Just one, and he really loves being an "only child"!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

At present, I only own 2 but will probably add another this summer (I have puppy fever so bad, it's not even funny, I swear it's becoming terminal). In the past, I've owned up to 8 dogs and once due to a "surprise" litter had 23.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I have two dogs. 

I grew up forever, up until a few years ago, with only one dog at a time, and I will never go back to a single dog household as long as I can help it. I think it's better to have multiples. That being said, I don't think I'd be able to handle more than my Murph & Abbie. I think 2 is the limit for me as a lone, single person lol.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I have two and that seems to be all I can handle, even though I would love to have more. Sometimes I wish I only had Patch because she hates Emma do much. She is a one dog family only.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have one dog right now, that's all that my current situation allows. I live in a house that I rent from the owner who lives there as well. Avery is my sole responsibility, my roommate doesn't help at all (not that he should but it would be helpful if he did). So when I'm not home Avery is in his crate the entire time and I already feel extremely guilty about that. 

Once I have a house and at least one other person living with me that would help with making sure the dogs get out enough, I would consider adding another dog. I think I could swing 3 dogs of my own and one other...the list of dog breeds I'd like to one day own just keeps growing and growing...


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> the list of dog breeds I'd like to one day own just keeps growing and growing...


I know exactly how you feel!


----------

